# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > سوال: ساخت برنامه نصب برای sql2000

## pedramfj

سلام
من می خواهم برای پروژه ای که با (vs2005) و sql2000)) نوشتم برنامه نصب ایجاد کنم .
چگونه؟؟
دوستان اگر امکان داره راهنمایی کنید .
تشکر...

----------


## pedramfj

تا حالا کسی برنامه نصبی ایجاد نکرده که بانک آن sql2000 باشه؟
تا حالا  هر تاپیکی پیدا کردم , ناقص بوده.(دوستان اگر تاپیکی یا ... ).
کمک :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## m * h * d

سلام تو باید Msde رو اجرا کنی و نیازی به این که یک برنامه نصب Sql بسازی نداری و وقتی MSDE رو اجرا کردی خودش نصب می شه
برای این که Msde رو داشته باشی باید بری توی سی دی Sql و توی سی دی این برنامه رو پیدا کنی

----------


## pedramfj

دوست عزیز ممنون,  اگر امکانش هست بیشتر توضیح دهید.

----------

